# Paph armeniacum on a "sphag hill" (like a Neo)



## smartie2000 (Mar 1, 2009)

I think that I am going to try to pot my armeniacum this way, packed sphag with dolomite lime. Its like a Neo but without the hole in the middle of the moss. Its going to be on my windowsill rather than underlights to I can be sure that it gets colder during the winter. This one hasn't gotten stolonous but I only had it a year. I hope I can keep it wet enough in the summer (its in my bedroom so I should). I usually rot things in sphag otherwise. 









My other armeniacum has a stolon growing through its drainage hole! I'm going to try to fix that but it may break. It needs to rest from growing obiously 16-18oC was not cool enough for me. It won't get as cold as this mounted one since I can't make it touch the window glass in a larger pot.


----------



## goldenrose (Mar 1, 2009)

:clap: Why not!? Good luck! :clap:


----------



## NYEric (Mar 1, 2009)

Keep us posted please.


----------



## smartie2000 (Mar 1, 2009)

I'll definitely update. I have a feeling I will have to change pots if it decides to make stolons

My other armeniacum has roots growing out of the long stolon. Very neat. Anyway I potted it up again into a bonsai pot where there are netting in the holes. No more poking out of the pot!

Seems late to give a winter rest, but in Canada we have 1-2 more months of coldness.


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 1, 2009)

Why is this? *I hope I can keep it wet enough in the summer (its in my bedroom so I should)* You're not a bed wetter are you?oke:


----------



## rdlsreno (Mar 1, 2009)

Very interesting way of growing and I do have a problem with my Paph. amerniacum 'Nova' FCC. The stolons just goes everywhere.

Ramon


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 1, 2009)

rdlsreno said:


> Very interesting way of growing and I do have a problem with my Paph. amerniacum 'Nova' FCC. *The stolons just goes everywhere.*
> 
> Ramon


Nice problem to have Ramon!


----------



## mkline3 (Mar 1, 2009)

Those are some beautiful leaves!


----------



## biothanasis (Mar 1, 2009)

Great looking plant!!!!! Good luck...


----------



## smartie2000 (Mar 2, 2009)

:rollhappy:...lol Rick
...my window only measures 14oC now at night. Maybe in January it would have been colder.


----------



## Kavanaru (Mar 2, 2009)

SlipperKing said:


> Why is this? *I hope I can keep it wet enough in the summer (its in my bedroom so I should)* You're not a bed wetter are you?oke:



LOL that's exactly what I thought when I read the sentence… :rollhappy:


----------



## P-chan (Mar 2, 2009)

That's an awesome idea. I don't grow much in sphag except my neos. (and a bulbo ) I'll be watching this thread to see how it goes!


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 3, 2009)

my thought was that the ph might be too low, but who knows? good luck!


----------



## spujr (Mar 16, 2019)

I wonder how this turned out...? No updates


----------

